# ¿Qué opinan de los parlantes B&C?



## NEO101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Disculpen si el tema ya fue planteado, pero consideren que buscar B&C en el buscador es lógico que no me traiga nada...
Lo que buscaba era cosechar algunas opiniones generales de los parlantes B&C, ya que se consiguen relativamente fácil y, al menos a simple vista, parecen ser de buena calidad.

http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsList&iCategory=256

¡Saludos y gracias por su tiempo!
Marcelo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2009)

Y...
A juzgar por lo que se ve en la página oficial y los precios, son italianos y más les vale que sean buenos, porque baratos no son.

Un poco más en serio, parecen ser buenos aunque no los conozco. Si cumplen las especificaciones que dicen, serán  parlantes para tener en cuenta... para cuando tenga plata.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sip, son medio caritos, pero hay que considerar que son todos de 400 RMS para arriba.... no tienen de 150 :-?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

Lo unico que noté es que son caros!!! Son buenos.

PD: Notaron que las arañas tienen un aspecto "plastico"? O es por mi monitor LCD???

Saludos!!!


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 10, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> PD: Notaron que las arañas tienen un aspecto "plastico"? O es por mi monitor LCD???
> Saludos!!!



Te referís a las campanas de los parlantes? O a qué? :-?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2009)

Lo que te puedo decir es que son muy buenos, por aca los mandan a importar a italia pero solo los que tienen suficiente plata porque son bien caros, por ejemplo un conocido compro varios de 8" para unos medios line array y le salieron a casi $400000 pesos colombianos, unos 180 Dolares.

Saludos, por ahi hay varios post en donde se habla de ellos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

Sí, me refería a la campana, araña, carcaza, parece como si fuese de plastico.

See you later!!!


----------



## andresss (Sep 11, 2009)

suenan muy bien los he escuchado, realmente es uno de los mejorcitos que se puede conseguir en argentina, en mi opinion le sigue jbl, de lo que podemos conseguir aca...


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 11, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Sí, me refería a la campana, araña, carcaza, parece como si fuese de plastico.
> 
> See you later!!!



Según la página, algunos tienen campana de "kapton" , que parece ser un plástico rígido o algo así... No creo que sea malo...

Me tienen tentado hace rato estos parlantes, los veo sobre la calle Paraná en la Capital Federal (Arg), pero nunca vi uno de "mediana" potencia (digamos hasta 150 RMS).

*andresss*, tomo nota de tu opinión ;-)

Saludos!
Marcelo.

*oscar monsalvo* , busqué de nuevo pero no encontré información específica, vos habías visto algún post específico sobre esta marca de parlantes?


----------



## capitanp (Oct 25, 2009)

bueno tengo 4 de 18" x1400W y son una bestialidad la bobina es de cobre sobre fenolico y valen cada dolar


saludos


----------



## black2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

bueno los he probado en aguante duracion y calidad la inversion  sale con estos parlantes
al final salen baratos
los 18tbx100 para bajos lo mejor


----------



## harched (Ago 23, 2010)

si son parlantes buenisimos de hifi y aunque son caros su diseño y su calidad son de las mejores yo tengo un par en mi casa que mi tio me regalo, son de 15" y suenan bueno aunque tambien es por la planta que tengo, pero como dicen por hay lo bueno sale caro


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 23, 2010)

No los conozco, pero hay que hacer dos salvedades.
1) No son parlantes de uso hogareño o HiFi. Son de uso PA.
2) Los precios son comparables con los SPLPro, Nacionales, con todo lo que ello implica.
Sds.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 3, 2010)

Yo si los escuché y suenan muy bien, estan a la Altura de RCF. de echo hay sistemas antigüos de Inter Acoustic que son hibridos de parlantes RCF y B&C. 
Los sistemas STS ya conocidos por la Argentina utilizan B&C.
saludos


----------



## fiel (Jul 12, 2013)

se los recomiendo son muy buenos , yo soy muy delicado con el sonido , y suenan de maravilla me estoy por comprar el modelo sts cantata x 700w pasivo y luego voy por los de sts 1200 minisub pasivo se los recomiendo


----------

